# I'll miss you buddy



## Flash (May 26, 2009)

My bunny Flash passed away early this morning. He had his spurs knocked off on Friday and I told the vet he might have UTI. Since he was eating less due to his teeth he wanted to wait until I got him to start eating normally again before he prescribed an antibiotic. I took him to an Emergency Hospital on Sunday but the bunny vet wasn't there so I took him home after telling me he wouldn't last the night. They wanted to keep him there overnight and I wasn't going to leave him there alone. He went peacefully next to me in bed his fav place to hang with me. Even tho he was 16-1/2 you never want to see them go. He gave me so much love and joy and he showed how much he loved being with me. I'm so heartbroken. Love you buddy.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 26, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about Flash  He lived such a long life with you, I know he was very much loved. I'm thinking of you...

Binky free Flash... 


ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 26, 2009)

oh i am so sorry , hugs to you


----------



## SweetSassy (May 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss :rose: Binky Free Flash..:rainbow:

April


----------



## anneq (May 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss
It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you.

Binky-free Flash:magicwand:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He did have a wonderful life with you, and got to be with you when he passed. He knew how much he was loved and he lived a long, full life.

Binky free, Flash, and then have a long-deserved rest. What an extraordinary rabbit.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 26, 2009)

OMG! I didn't know he was that old. What a long and loved life! I'm so sorry for your loss, but I am so happy that you and Flash had each other to love for so long. 

I know that each of my bunnies have brought special moments and joys to my life and I am sure Flash did that for you as well.

:hug:

Binky free little one!


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful words. It's been so hard for me not seeing him under my bed, in his condo or just hearing him hoping around. He was so special and I was at least happy to be with him at his final moment.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving him such a full, wonderful life of love and happiness. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers as your heart heals from this loss.

Binky-free at the Bridge, Flash!:rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 26, 2009)

I was in tears when I got your email about Flash. For those that do not know the "back story", Dayna rescued Flash from a neglect situation when he was 9-years old and has given him the most loving and spoiled years of his life. He lived out his senior years with his doting mommy and was the happiest bunny ever. I hope that Dayna will post a few of his pictures taken in the park here. He was a very distinguished gentleman and will never be forgotten.

I love you "old man". :cry4:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 26, 2009)

Oh no! We are so sorry for your loss of Flash. We do know what it's like to be expecting to see your little fur baby running and jumping, then you sigh, and that feeling of loss is like a ton of bricks. Take comfort in the fact that he had a long life filled with love and that you were there with him at the end. The heart takes a while to heal. Binky free at the bridge little one. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD (May 26, 2009)

ray:


----------



## cheryl (May 27, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss 

Rest in peace little one


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2009)

Here's some pics of my boy I still can't believe he's gone. 







This was a few months ago he loved taking naps under the coffee table






he loved my cat Tori






I bought that bed for Tori but Flash adopted it











at the park






his Devil costume






you'll always find him sunning himself











taking a nap in bed with me his fav place 






in his cheese house






he loved his condo



Goodbye my sweetie boy.


----------



## ra7751 (May 27, 2009)

Binky free special friend.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 27, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the photos of Flash. What beautiful memories you have of your very lucky bunny. It was good to learn of his rescued background from slavetoabunny also. How fabulous that he got to nap in bed! :love: 

Thank goodness you did not leave him there alone.

Flash is so lucky to have felt your Love and Affection.



Flash stretched out in his cheesehut is too cute for words. 

:hearts

My deepest sympathies. 

---------------------------------------------------------------
What we have once enjoyed, we can never lose...
~ Memories ~ 
All that we love deeply becomes a part of us.
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 27, 2009)

Seeing all those beautiful pictures of Flash has made me cry all over again. I remember he when claimed the cheese house for his own. I'm so honored to have been able to meet him in person. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## bunnylady2 (May 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can truly say I understand your pain as I still miss my boys I lost less than two years ago. They take a bit iof your heart that you never get back again.

Thanks for sharing those wonderful pics. You gave that boy the best life ever. Take comfort in that. He truly was precious. He was blessed to have you and you him.

Binky free Flash:angelandbunny:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 28, 2009)

What a beautiful boy !!!!

What a wonderful LONG life you gave him..
Binky Free Flash!!

Your mom will miss you


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2009)

To make matters worse I went to pick up Flash's ashes this afternoon and when I came home it was the wrong urn. I don't know why I looked under the urn but it had another pet's name on it. I called and explained the mistake and she laughed, I said IT'S NOT FUNNY!! Then Barbara came on the phone and she was so mortified and sorry for the error. I told her that girl laughed and I said I want to strangle her, she said she's an intern and a stupid kid. About 20 mins later I got a call from Barbara saying that she's been crying and so upset over this. I told her it was ok and people make mistakes and that I'll come by in an hour. They both weren't there and I got the right box and was handed a beautiful bouquet of flowers from Barbara. That was really nice to do. But one in a million I'd get the wrong ashes.

I kinda feel better that I have him home again if you can understand that. It's a beautiful Oak box and I could attach a pic of him. 

Thank You all for your support and comforting words. I haven't been here long and some I know many I don't but we are all bunny owner's and that to me is a special group of people.


----------



## Numbat (May 29, 2009)

Oh that is awful. I am so sorry:tears2:

You gave Flash the best quality of life and he was truly loved.
Binky free gorgeous boy ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 29, 2009)

I'm glad you have Flash back home with you. That was so insensitive of that person to laugh. I have a little shrine in one of the glass cabinets in my entertainment center with the ashes of my two bridge bunnies. It's very comforting to have them close to me.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Flash - what a very special boy he was. He had a truly wonderful life with you, I can tell that by the photos.

How upsetting to get the wrong ashes back, then to have someone think it's funny ssd:. At least now he is home, where he belongs.

Jan


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh i'm so sorry for your lost.This just reminds me of my baby rabbit Buffy. Its still so hard to let go of him andI'm sure its definitely the same for you. Flash is going to be remembered always. Just like Buffy. I guess they both have met over the rainbows.

Binky free buddy... 

Tasha


----------

